
Show HN: redigest.it – Digest for Hacker News and reddit - redigestit
http://www.redigest.it/
======
redigestit
Hi, I created redigest.it because I was unhappy with reading Hacker News and
reddit. The goal is to get the best content in less time.

The three major pain points redigest.it improves for me are:

1\. I want to see links once, then hide them.

2\. I want to have better control over which links and how many of them I get
to see. Especially when I haven’t visited the sites for more than a day facing
a large backlog.

3\. I often want to see the best links since my last visit instead of “hot”
links. (reddit’s “top” fails because it underrepresents small subreddits as
they tend to have low scores.)

Visiting the sites too often shows me few new links under many that I’ve
already seen. Visiting the sites too rarely makes it easy to miss good
links/discussions and overwhelming due to the amount of content.

More detailed descriptions of the benefits:

\- Hacker News: [http://www.redigest.it/hn/why](http://www.redigest.it/hn/why)

\- reddit: [http://www.redigest.it/r/why](http://www.redigest.it/r/why)

There are three digests so far:

\- Hacker News: [http://www.redigest.it/hn/](http://www.redigest.it/hn/)

\- reddit’s /r/all: [http://www.redigest.it/r/](http://www.redigest.it/r/)

\- Your personal reddit frontpage:
[http://www.redigest.it/r/my/](http://www.redigest.it/r/my/)

The personal reddit digest is the one with the most improvements so far.

The site is using:

\- Flask

\- RethinkDB

\- haxor for the Hacker News API:
[https://github.com/avinassh/haxor](https://github.com/avinassh/haxor)

\- Praw for the reddit API:
[https://praw.readthedocs.org/](https://praw.readthedocs.org/)

Next, I’m going to take the number of comments into account for the HN digest.

Looking forward to your feedback!

~~~
ching_wow_ka
I couldn't figure out how to get "1." to work.

~~~
redigestit
At the bottom of each digest is a button: "Hide stories older than the above"

If you press it, you will only see newer stories when you visit again.

------
ching_wow_ka
I couldn't understand how it works. Are they supposed to be merged on one page
or on two separate pages?

~~~
redigestit
They are meant to be on separate pages as not everybody reads both.

Clicking "Hacker News" in the navigation, opens the HN digest. Which is here:

[http://www.redigest.it/hn/](http://www.redigest.it/hn/)

